# Simodrive 611 - "FEHLER 607" Problem Erstinbetriebnahme



## Stefan1312 (6 März 2015)

Hallo!

 Wir wollten heute eine 840Di und einen Simodrive 611 in Betrieb nehmen.

Nachdem wir über die RS 232 Schnittstelle eine Kommunikation vom PC zum Simodrive Umrichter aufgebaut hatten,
 wollten wir den Antrieb über SimoCom im "Einrichtbetrieb" verfahren.

 Folgender Fehler ist dabei aufgetreten: sobald wir den Antrieb verfahren möchten kommt die Fehlermeldung: "607 Stromreglerausgang begrenzt"

 Wir haben bereits die Phasen kontrolliert, die Zwischenkreisspannung, die Geberleitung als auch das mechanische System. besser 
 gesagt der Motor lässt sich problemlos per Hand verdrehen. -> ein verklemmen der Mechanik konnten wir somit auch ausschließen.

 Das einzige was uns jedoch stutzig macht ist: das bei einer voreingestellten Solldrehzahl ( im Einrichtbetrieb ) von 2000 U/min eine Eingangsspannung von 6 Volt anliegen soll? 
 zumindest wird das in SimoCom so angezeigt.

 PS: Die Reglereinstellungen wurden vorher automatisch über SimoCom ermittelt.
KURZE BEIFÜGUNG: Im Anschluss an die Automatische Reglereinstellung kommt der Fehler: Mitkopplung erkannt, wenn wir diesen quittieren kommt
anschließend immer der Fehler 607.

 Würde mich über eine Hilfestellung sehr freuen...




 LG


----------



## Boxy (6 März 2015)

Stimmt die Drehrichtung Geber zur Mechanik, also Vorzeichen Istwert/Regelsinn?
Fährt der Motor los und steigt dann aus (also macht einen Ruck/Satzer)?

Habe bisher nichts mit der Di zu tun, aber was mich gerade etwas fraglich stimmt ist 840Di mit 611 und Sollwert 6V analog?
Wobei ich einmal vermute der Motor hat 3000 oder 3300 1/min Nenndrehzahl? 

Eigetnlich sollte die Di doch ebenballs Digital die 611 ansteuern, wie die 840D auch ...


----------



## Stefan1312 (8 März 2015)

Hallo Boxy!

Zunächst einmal danke für deine Antwort!. muss leider zugeben das ich mich in der "Aufgabenstellung" ein wenig unklar ausgedrückt habe ( Habs oben bereits ausgebessert )

Unser Problem ist: wir haben uns für die Erstinbetriebnahme mit dem Simodrive Umrichter über die RS232 Schnittstelle verbunden. Anschließend haben wir 
SimoCom U benutzt, um uns die Reglerdaten automatisch berechnen zu lassen.
Das hat soweit geklappt.

Anschließend wollten wir den Motor aus Testzwecken im Einrichtbetrieb verfahren.
In der Übersicht kann man nun die Solldrehzahl vorgeben z.B. 2000U/min und gleich darunter steht, welcher Eingangsspannung das entsprechen soll?
Weitere Einstellungen sind dann halt noch: Override, Drehrichtung, usw...

Wenn wir nun den Antrieb über den Startbutton starten, kommt sofort die Fehlermeldung: 607 mit Stromreglerausgang begrenzt.

Der Antrieb bewegt sich hierbei leider gar nicht.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher .. aber: Wie wir den Antrieb im Einrichtbetrieb verfahren wollten ( wir haben uns die Reglerdaten noch nicht automatisch berechnen lassen )
ist der Antrieb immer ruckweise verfahren ( ca 5° ) und dann ist genau der gleiche Fehler aufgetaucht.

Mfg


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 März 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von der 840Di und den neuen 611er, aber ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich an einer S120. Hier musste man noch ein high-Signal auf eine Klemme geben, damit die Antriebe freigeben waren. Damals wollte die S120 schon losrennen, aber der Stromreglerausgang war hierdurch eben nicht freigegeben. Ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Keine Ahnung ob das bei den 611ern auch so ist..

P.S. Im Handbuch https://www.automation.siemens.com/doconweb/pdf/840C_1101_D/840C_IBN.pdf?p=1 sind auf Seite 84 einige Freigaben beschrieben, u.a. auch die Klemmen 63/64 für Antriebsfreigabe..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Stefan1312 (8 März 2015)

Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis!

"Leider" sind bei uns alle Lämpchen in der Übersicht grün.. (Impulsfreigabe usw.. )
Also daran kann es leider nicht liegen :/


Mfg


----------



## offliner (9 März 2015)

Was ist denn das für ein Motor? Siemens Servo? Wenn es kein Siemens Servo ist, könnte es sein, dass die Rotorlage nicht passt?
Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob dieser Fehler dann kommt...


----------



## Boxy (9 März 2015)

Gehe ich gerade recht in der Annahme, dass Ihr 611U einsetzt?
Also über Profibus die/den Antrieb an die 840Di koppelt?

Bei den „normalen“ 611 Reglern gibt’s ja die RS232 nicht, ebenfalls wird da SinuCom U nicht eingesetzt …
Würde daher nun einfach mal die Standard Daten für den Antrieb laden und die nötigen Anpassungen wie Übersetzung und Co eingeben!

Handelt es sich auch um einen Siemens Antrieb oder?


----------



## Stefan1312 (9 März 2015)

Ja also wir verwenden 2 alte Siemens Servomotoren ( 1Fk6042  mit Resolver )
Also ein Fehler bezüglich der Rotorlage ist genau einmal aufgetaucht? ( ich glaube "Mitkopplung erkannt" oder so ähnlich.. )
nach einmaligen quittieren jedoch nie wieder.?!

@ Boxy: Ja also die Annahme ist richtig. nur soweit sind wir leider noch nicht.
Doch. warum soll dieses Antriebssystem keine RS232 haben?. Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten sind: RS 232 / RS 485 / und PB?

Ja also die Standarddaten wurden eigentlich schon eingegeben.. und dafür die Reglerdaten berechnet..

Mfg


----------



## Znarf (11 März 2015)

Hallo
Zwei Motoren = 2AchsModul?
Geht Geber- und Leistungskabel von Motor 1 auch auf Anschluß 1?
Vielleicht habt ihr ja da etwas gekreuzt.
Schaut euch mal genau an wo A1 und A2 (Leistungsanschlüsse) liegen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Knaller (11 März 2015)

Moin
Das Rücken ist ein typisches Zeichen das die Zuordnung Geber motor Wicklung nicht. Stimmt.    Ist das Motorkabel oder der Resolver zwischen geklemmt? Sprich Verlängerung oder klemmkasten ?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (11 März 2015)

Läuft der Antrieb inzwischen?
wenn nicht, würde ich den Motor abbauen und hinlegen, mit Schraubzwinge sichern.
Dann mit SinuCom die Verbindung herstellen.
Dann prüfen ob alle notwendigen Freigaben grün sind.
Dann eine Drehzahl für Jog von 1 oder 2 eingeben.
Dann mit plus oder minus verfahren anstossen.
Kommt dann der Fehler auch?
Wenn dem so ist, Standardparameter nehmen und noch ein Versuch.
Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann die Drehrichtung umdrehen.
Ich würde es mechanisch mit Schraubendreher und -schlüssel machen.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## zako (11 März 2015)

... also beim SINAMICS S120 würde ich in diesen Fall einfach mal die Drehzahlregelung auf "geberlos" stellen und drehen lassen (ob das der SIMODRIVE auch kann, keine Ahnung - oder evtl. mal zum Test in U/f langsam drehen lassen ohne Last).
Wenn nun Drehzahlistwert geberlos und Drehzahlistwert vom Geber unterschiedliches Vorzeichen haben, ist es ein Verdrahtungsfehler. Bei Unterschieden in der Drehzahl dann kann es z.B. an:
- falsche Polpaarzahl des Motors
- falscher Geberstrichzahl liegen.

Meine Vermutung: Du hast z.B. einen einpolpaarigen Resolver und hast Resolver mit Polpaarzahl des Motors konfiguriert oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Stefan1312 (13 März 2015)

Hallo!

Wollte mich hiermit bei ALLEN bedanken!!, die uns bei der Fehlersuche unterstützt haben.

DER FEHLER IST BEHOBEN! 

Haben leider übersehen, dass bei den Zwischenkreisklemmen eine Klemme locker war,wodurch die Spannung in den Keller gefallen ist.
Mittlerweile sind die 570V am Zwischenkreis wieder vorhanden und die Motoren lassen sich drehen! 
OHNE FEHLER! 
Vielen dank an alle!

Mfg


----------



## Stefan1312 (13 März 2015)

Ja kurze Info noch nebenbei:

Habe mich gewundert warum im Einrichtbetrieb unter der eingetragenen Solldrehzahl von 2000 U/min eine Eingangsspannung von 6V eingetragen ist.

Das ist einfach die Spannung welche man am Analogeingang anlegen müsste, um diese Drehzahl zu erreichen. 
Bei uns war in den jeweiligen Parametern eine Skalierung von 0 bis 9V für 0 bis 3000 U/min eingestellt.
Daher die 6V.

Ist zwar grundsätzlich naheliegend.. trotz allem .. vl hilfts ja jemanden  
.....


----------

